# pci or pci-e lp 802.11n wifi card



## coolioo (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know if there is any PCI or PCI-E Low Profile 802.11n WIFI card? I would prefer a card with Ralink chipset since the driver support in Freebsd is very good (you can suggest other chipsets as well but have to be well supported in FreeBS). I intend to use it as an access point in a Freebsd SFF box.

Thanks in advance, 
Daniel


----------



## coolioo (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I have found 2 tplink PCI cards:

1. http://www.tplink.com/products/productDetails.asp?class=anm&content=spe&pmodel=TL-WN951N 
chipset: atheros AR5416

2. http://www.tplink.com/products/productDetails.asp?class=anm&pmodel=TL-WN851N
chipset: atheros AR2133

I want to know if these chipsets are well supported in FreeBSD.


----------



## coolioo (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, it's seems those PCI cards don't have a low profile bracket. 

Since I can't find a PCI card with low profile bracket, I wonder if an USB card will fit my needs (has to be able to function in AP mode, support 802.11n draft 2.0 and 802.11g and strong authentication encryption layer. 

I made a quick research and found these usb cards which I can buy from the local shop and are quite cheap. Can someone recommend one of these cars and let me know if they are well supported in FreeBSD? 

TL-WN827N with RT2870+RT2820
http://www.tplink.com/products/productDetails.asp?class=anm&content=fea&pmodel=TL-WN827N

EW-7718Un with Ralink RT2870 chipset
http://www.edimax.eu/en/produce_detail.php?pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44&pl3_id=126&pd_id=224

EW-7717Un with Ralink  RT2870 chipset
http://www.edimax.eu/en/produce_detail.php?pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44&pl3_id=126&pd_id=252


----------



## g_willikers (Apr 9, 2010)

coolioo said:
			
		

> Well, it's seems those PCI cards don't have a low profile bracket.
> 
> Since I can't find a PCI card with low profile bracket, I wonder if an USB card will fit my needs (has to be able to function in AP mode, support 802.11n draft 2.0 and 802.11g and strong authentication encryption layer.
> 
> ...






			
				coolioo said:
			
		

> EW-7717Un with Ralink  RT2870 chipset
> http://www.edimax.eu/en/produce_detail.php?pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44&pl3_id=126&pd_id=252


While I can't answer with anything _directly_ on this one. I see that it
has pretty good Mac: http://www.edimax.eu/images/Image/p...2.1.0_D2500-1.1.3.0-UI-1.5.1.0_2008_07_21.zip, and Linux: http://www.edimax.eu/images/Image/p...r/2008_0925_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.4.0.0.tar.zip support.
As the Mac driver goes, it might be enough to mount the .dmg, and extract the bundle file,
and take the driver out of it - might be usable in FreeBSD _as-is_.

--Chris


----------

